# My current set up



## Gottzi (Dec 7, 2014)

My current, but basic, set up.

I'm sure upgraditis will kick in at some point, but for the moment I'm enjoying. My coffee.

David


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Upgraditis is inevitable, don't try to resist it.....

Like the funky green.


----------



## Gottzi (Dec 7, 2014)

Unfortunately it won't be resistance, it will be budget


----------

